# Whats your shooting bags setup?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I need to get some new shooting bags. I've got a Protektor bag setup with a Caldwell front rest. Not a fan. Bags are too firm.

See a ton of different manfs. out there for shooting bags. Anyone have suggestions on setup that is working for them?

No lead sled...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been accused of using my wifes pillow in the past. ;-)

I have and use these. Simple and softer than most.. They work just fine.

http://www.wrightsandbaggers.com/sandbags.html

.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I looked at a bunch and took what I thought was the best of all the designs then made my own from an old pair of jeans and some leftover playground sand...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I shoot little white rocks*



gdog said:


> I need to get some new shooting bags. I've got a Protektor bag setup with a Caldwell front rest. Not a fan. Bags are too firm.
> 
> See a ton of different manfs. out there for shooting bags. Anyone have suggestions on setup that is working for them?
> 
> No lead sled...


I have dozens, perhaps hundreds, of different shooting bags and rests and shoot wildly inconsistent groups with each and every one of them including my favorite, the Caldwell Lead Sled.

The rabbit ear Protektors are favorites here in Southwest Wyoming. We just flip them upside down and drape em over the truck mirror.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont use bags, I took some scrap plywood years ago and cut out a 12 wide by 30" piece, then a 12x8" piece and screwed it on one end forming a "L" shape. I then cut a notch in it for the forearm to sit. Then I just put whatever is handy in the notch to prevent scratching (usually end up using a glove). I have a short bag I set the heel of the rifle on. Its dead rock steady for shooting... ugly, but steady! I think I posted a picture of it here long ago.

*Edit adding pict. The good news is if you make one as ugly as this, you never need to worry about anyone stealing it. Works great though! 

I've been meaning to remake it with pretty oak and wrap the notch with some padded fine grain leather. Maybe one of these days.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a bunch of old canvas shot bags full of sand and sewn shut. I also have a really nice Sinclair front rest and rear bag set for bench work. Unless I'm shooting from a really good bench, I prefer the sand bags.-------SS


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

used my daughters back once but I missed lol


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a senior moment and posted this in the wrong thread so now I can post it in the correct one.

For 99% of my range work I use a Outters Varmeter rifle rest, I have shot some of my best groups off of it.










I was also given a set of Cabela's stack and shoot bags, but I haven't shot very much off of them.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/produ...0ca0df836bfb13


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Harris Bi-pod and a home made bag a guy was selling at the gun shows works great for the past 37 years.


----------

